# Scofeild



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Has anyone been up to Scofield to check the ice, Its been cold up there, I am tempted to head up today just to satisfy my curiosity. Can someone save me the trip!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

As of yesterday there was no fishable ice from the reports I read. Plus its suposed to snow a foot today in the mountains. I would wait a few days. Its close but I would wait.


----------



## kamas_kid (Dec 4, 2008)

It is snowing a foot here in the mountains.... it's freaken cold down here!



You shouldn't have to wait more than a week for the ice


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

That is good news! While on the subject of Scofield, I need some help! I have yet to pull a tiger through the ice, I see them on my camera all the time, but I can't seem to get them to hit. I catch plenty of bows and cuts, but no Tigers, what am I doing wrong, I use the traditional jigs that everyone else seems to use. I target areas where tigers are usually at (according to the unauthourized Professionals that is) Does anyone have consistant sucsess with them, Just looking for some tips not your holes, I know the lake pretty well, but for some reason I have the TIGER JYNX. Thanks


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> That is good news! While on the subject of Scofield, I need some help! I have yet to pull a tiger through the ice, I see them on my camera all the time, but I can't seem to get them to hit. I catch plenty of bows and cuts, but no Tigers, what am I doing wrong, I use the traditional jigs that everyone else seems to use. I target areas where tigers are usually at (according to the unauthourized Professionals that is) Does anyone have consistant sucsess with them, Just looking for some tips not your holes, I know the lake pretty well, but for some reason I have the TIGER JYNX. Thanks


+1 on the Tiger advice seeking. I'm also hoping to catch a couple through the ice this winter.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't know about through ice. But the dam area seems to hold a fairly nice population of tigers.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

If you want the tigers you need to go where the feeder fish and crawdads are at......the rocks. I have fished scofield a ton in the last 3 years and have caught the tigers the most in the rocky areas. The minnows tend to gather there where there are cracks in the cover where they can hide and the crawdads are plentiful.
Cory


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

CWP, are you fishing with jigs, spinners, bait what? For the Tigers I mean. Do they respond like the bows and cuts if you get into them, like I said I have had plenty of them on my camera, but they never seem to intereseted in what I have to offer them


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tigers like minnows. Have you tried using those?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We iced a few nice tigers out of Scofield last year with conventional jigs tipped with mealworms/waxies, but I got my best tigers there with a slightly bigger jig (like what you'd use for cutts at Strawberry) tipped with shiner minnow.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I might try to ice fish Scofield tomorrow. On Saturday it was mostly capped and I hear that they didn't receive any snow yesterday at Scofield. Plus it is supposed to be super cold today and tonight.

I have landed several tigers ice fishing at Scofield and have noticed a few trends. I do not use minnows, just meal worms, but plan to try minnows this year to see if I can get the bigger tigers to take. Last year we caught several 19-20 inch tigers and much more 14-16 inch tigers. A few of my observations:

Early morning seems to be best for the tigers. From an hour before and an hour after dusk seems to be the best. I fish shallow in rocky areas and I try to stay away from the crowds. The tigers seem to hit better during the first few weeks of ice on and then tapper off. Tigers seem to like the 1.5 inch ice cutters in glow, chartreuse and white while I catch more rainbows with tube jigs. I use crawdad scent smelly jelly so that might help. Hopefully I'll be able to catch some in the next few days and will be able to give better recommendations.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Tigers like minnows. Have you tried using those?


+1


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

**** im getting excited to do some ice fishing. Never used minnows through the ice. I will definitely give it a whirl this year.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Jackson, I will prob see you there tomorrow. Bring a rope and a big old burley dude to pull us out if we go in


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget that the slots go into effect 1 January 2009 on the cutts and tigers in Scofield. Just thought I would throw that reminder out there so no one gets themselves into trouble.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Jacksonman's prayers have been answered. There was 3 inches of ice at Scofield today. The fishin' gods weren't kind to me today. I couldn't find very many fish, and fewer still, who wanted to play. But the ice was pretty good. You'd still better watch for pressure cracks and weak spots. It looked like the ice around the island is still a little iffy.

Fishrmn


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope to be there around 6 a.m. Come say hello as I will likely not be taking anyone with me. All my buddies are preparing for finals. I say studying is overrated. Ice fishing is so much better. If fishing is slow from 6-8, I will probably head over to Huntington. Hope to see a few of you there.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to hear Scofield has safe ice now. Glad you guys are starting to make it out there. I'm still waiting on the southern lakes. The ice really can't come soon enough down here. I am definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So how was it guys!?


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats right guys, how was it, I am headed up Friday and NEED a Goog Report!, I am totally ready to get the season going.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I went up today. The main lake is indeed frozen and there were a couple of guys on it. I didn't see them with any fish. I prefer to fish near the dam however, and that area did NOT have safe ice. About 1-2 inches in some areas but in some spots near where the bouys are, it was still open water. Farther up the "dam" arm probably was safe. I had no desire to risk it alone, so I went on to Huntington. 3-3.5 inches of ice there and good fishing in about 30 ft. of water. The fish ranged from 10-18 inches. It was slow in more shallow water. They wanted waxies or mealworms moreso than chub meat. 

I would imagine that even the "dam" arm should be good by the weekend, but be careful in the area where the lake narrows and the bouys are.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So how did Electric look? Still open? Did you check by the dam?


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya how was electric?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I fished scofield from 0930 to 1400. Not fast action but I iced 13. 1 cutt and the rest bows. The ice was 3.5" and not for the faint of heart. I could see it cracking at times while I moved around and it was noisy as hell, but it held up just fine and should be able to hold wheelers by the weekend.

Saw these guys on the way in:









Looking toward the island:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a neat picture of the ice, Scotty. 

Cool to see the elk too, I bet.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I could only see the back side of Electric where I drove past, but it looked like it was entirely open water, except for some skim ice near the inlet. It probably will be a little while yet before it is capped.


ScottyP, good to hear you had a good day out there. I debated giving the area you were at a try, but decided against it. I hadn't fished Huntington in a couple of years and I guess that held sway.


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> **** im getting excited to do some ice fishing. Never used minnows through the ice. I will definitely give it a whirl this year.


I started using whole chub minnows on a tube jig for tiger trout last year. Worked like magic. If you do that, it's a good idea to tie a small treble hook on it as well to help keep the minnow anchored and give you more hookups. Minnows don't stay on the hook very well, at least for me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Looking toward the island:


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-

Tell me it isn't so ScottyP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

RyanCreek said:


> I started using whole chub minnows on a tube jig for tiger trout last year. Worked like magic. If you do that, it's a good idea to tie a small treble hook on it as well to help keep the minnow anchored and give you more hookups. Minnows don't stay on the hook very well, at least for me.


 I use minnows a lot at Strawberry and I have found that using a whole minnow is not the way to go, unless you use it by itself.
If you decided to tip a tube jig or grub with a minnow, it's best to use the head of the minnow or the tail. I always push the tip of the hook up through the piece of minnow. This works best for me, for hooking purposes and also saving precious minnows.
If you use a whole minnow, it's hard to hook the fish. When the bite turns lite, the fish will just nibble at the minnow until it falls off. Using an extra treble is a good idea if you want to keep fish, but if you plan on a quick release I wouldn't use them. 
This is just my experience.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

SCOFIELD RESERVOIR: The reservoir froze last weekend. Presently, ice conditions are unsafe for fishing. Anglers are encouraged to wait a week or two for the ice to build.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry Takemefishin, another ***** report taken from the DWR's ***** fishing reports!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> SCOFIELD RESERVOIR: The reservoir froze last weekend. Presently, ice conditions are unsafe for fishing. Anglers are encouraged to wait a week or two for the ice to build.


Seriously? Did you even ready scotty's report? :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> SCOFIELD RESERVOIR: The reservoir froze last weekend. Presently, ice conditions are unsafe for fishing. Anglers are encouraged to wait a week or two for the ice to build.


Good idea TMF... You'd better wait a few weeks to make sure it is perfectly safe.

And if there is lightning forecast, don't even bother to go out at all.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

takemefishin said:


> SCOFIELD RESERVOIR: The reservoir froze last weekend. Presently, ice conditions are unsafe for fishing. Anglers are encouraged to wait a week or two for the ice to build.


Huh? Did you read the report you just responded to??? Ice is safe and the fish are biting. Next time read the post before you post something idiotic like that :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11237 Remember when Scotty said the reports where worthless and was accused of not posting fishing reports.... pure irony


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The UDWR, or any other entity, isn't going to tell you it's safe to access the ice until it's idiot proof. They don't want to tell you it's okay to be out on the ice, and then get sued when somebody, who doesn't know how to be safe, falls through. 

Fiishrmn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> SCOFIELD RESERVOIR: The reservoir froze last weekend. Presently, ice conditions are unsafe for fishing. Anglers are encouraged to wait a week or two for the ice to build.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats so they can go fish it and not have any one there.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

So how long 'till ice off? Man I'm sick of ice fishing already!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> So how long 'till ice off? Man I'm sick of ice fishing already!


Ditto !!!! :mrgreen:


----------

